# General Dio Question



## BigNaps (Oct 12, 2014)

When you're putting together your dio and you want to combine a kit (say a tank) with things not exactly designed to scale with that (say figures), how do you make it work? 

Basically, I'm planning out an urban combat situation. I think I can find civilian/armored vehicles and kits easily enough, but it seems like figures and buildings are scaled more for train layouts and their scales are not at all the 1:24 I'm going for. Or do these things exist and I'm just looking in the wrong places?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

if they aren't too ridiculously wrong sized you can just go with it and see if it 'looks right'.
if there's room, can you 'force' perspective by having the smaller figures closer to the viewer.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

You might want to reconsider the scale if you can't find enough bits in the scale you want. For a diorama, it may be easier to go to 1/32 or 1/35 where a lot more diorama oriented items and figures are available. With the rising popularity of 1/48, that scale too becomes viable.

You can comine 1/25 and 1/24 (a nominal 4% scale difference) items in a diorama, as long as you don't put two identicle vehicles in the different scales together. You can do a semi forced perspective by putting 1/24 items closer to the viewer and 1/25 items farther back, as aussiemuscle308 suggested. the same can be done with 1/32 and 1/35 (a nominal 10% scale difference).


----------

